# A V in the country



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all, thought I would share this photo - the look on the cow's face is priceless


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

that's a great pic.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw. So cute. We have one of Holley when she was almost 4 months and I am holding her near the horses at the breeder's house. She was so scared. Haha.


----------



## welovezoey (Jun 18, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

This photo makes we crack up. Great job!


----------

